

Startup or Pokemon? - ChrisArchitect
http://evilbrainjono.net/pages/startup-or-pokemon.py

======
cbo
I can't decide if the fact that I scored 10/10 means I follow startups too
closely, or that I played too much Pokemon when I was younger.

